# Compare the two :D [56k die die die!]



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2007)

Post your comparisons of now and before of a PC here 

This is my other PC when i live in the city btw....

Specs for reference

-Pentium 4 Northwood 3.2Ghz (44*C Max LOAD)
-P4S800 Motherboard (stupid yellow asus mobos are so flexible)
-512MB TEAM DDR400 (soon to be 1GB single channel though)
-20GB HDD (DEMOTED FROM 100GB...)
-Sapphire ATI Radeon 9550 STOCK, ramsinks installed.
-Crappy AR-Tsunami case that uses .5mm steel and is a threat to the motherboard; the motherboard is so flexible... the case is too... have a guess what happens if i didnt have side panels on.
-Generic CPU cooler.

BEFORE:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/518/__10.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/518/__10.jpg
NOW:
http://img.techpowerup.org/070505/DSCF0183.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/070505/DSCF0182.jpg


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

Tk, my case is really untidy, do you have any tips of how to tidy it up?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28023


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2007)

Now first off, you have too many intakes, I find the cpu intake will increase temperatures if its FORCED. 

On to the power cables, I find that you have a huge amount of redundant power cables lying around, if so it would be great if they were either slipped behind the motherboard or motherboard tray if there is a hole, possibly make a hole urself, then loop them behind the drive bays. Thats one of the most basic things I do. For my P4S beholder up there.. 

If you dont mind, move ur HDD to the 5'25 bays, it will lower the amount of power cables you have, then hide the rest. With one set of molexes on the hidden ones, try connectign ur fans onto them.

Nevertheless switch back to your old case, its better for this task that I just said.

Overall what do u think about the old, and the update?

EDIT: Oh i see, try hooking the spare cables behind the 5'25 bays, but make sure they are bundled in one strand, I know these recommendatios are form over function but... saves ur eyes. Moreover, remove ur whole motherboard, then try to get the front IO connectors under the motherboard and loop them up.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2007)

At first:





recently:




NOW!!!!





so yeah take note how i did the front io


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

I see your point. Moving the HDD up makes it so much tidier on yours. OK don't laugh, but what are those black meshes that go around your cables called? I want to get some.


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2007)

You should make the hard drives face the other way around. Just an idea.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You should make the hard drives face the other way around. Just an idea.



With mine its impossible with his, yeah a great idea. But there isnt enough space so he might have to sacrifice a 120mm fan.


----------



## ex_reven (May 5, 2007)

tkpenalty, you sure do spend alot of time worrying about cable management


----------



## d44ve (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I see your point. Moving the HDD up makes it so much tidier on yours. OK don't laugh, but what are those black meshes that go around your cables called? I want to get some.




Antec power supplies come like that. 

I dont know what he has.... but you can get the sleeves and put them on yourself.

Check out www.performace-pcs.com they have them there


----------



## tkpenalty (May 6, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Antec power supplies come like that.
> 
> I dont know what he has.... but you can get the sleeves and put them on yourself.
> 
> Check out www.performace-pcs.com they have them there



The antec meshes are horrible, like jelly and are too thick. The ones that come on the coolermaster are great. Very thin and firm, yet flexible.
I have the Coolermaster iGreen so yeah... much better.



ex_reven said:


> tkpenalty, you sure do spend alot of time worrying about cable management



Im like trodas, the capacitor man lol.


----------



## ex_reven (May 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Im like trodas, the capacitor man lol.



LOL. He sure does love those caps. I would be too scared to screw with stuff like that lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 8, 2007)

What do you guys say about upgrading my old PC? 

I wanna turn it from this:

-Pentium 4 Northwood 3.2Ghz
-P4S800 
-512MB DDR400 
-20GB HDD 
-Sapphire 9550 256MB
-AR-Tsunami
-450W King World PSU, dunno if it will last, i guess it wont.

To this:

-Pentium 4 Northwood 3.2Ghz
-P4VM890 Motherboard (1xPCI-E 16x, 478, dual channel ftw)
-2x512MB DDR400
-160GB Samsung SATA
-MSI X1650XT
-PC-132 Case (i got it)
-Antec NEOHE 430W


----------



## little geek (May 8, 2007)

the mobo u chose is ok my friend got one on saturday runs pretty fast beats my my mobo


----------



## Carcenomy (May 16, 2007)

TK, you could shorten the power leads to your HDDs even further - get some of the press-on pass-through style molexes. They're intended originally for server applications, would mean you wouldn't have those cable loops poking out.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> TK, you could shorten the power leads to your HDDs even further - get some of the press-on pass-through style molexes. They're intended originally for server applications, would mean you wouldn't have those cable loops poking out.



I might get a new case before i do that


----------



## Carcenomy (May 17, 2007)

Fair call. You're lucky in Sydney, plenty of places to look around for good deals.


----------

